# How fast do your clippers get hot?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When I groomed, I kept at least 3 of each size blade. When one got hot I just switched it out for another of the same number and just kept rotating.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

My Oster get hot but I haven't taken very good care of it so it's working harder than it should. Multiple blades is a good idea and there are cooling sprays you can use on the blades also.

Rick


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Multiples of the same size blades.... why didn't I think of that?!!  Thanks! Too bad they're not cheap. I'm still with only the #10 blade because I have a hard time buying a blade that is the a 1/3 of the cost of the whole clipper set! I know I'm going to have to break down and buy more blades sooner then later though.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

BeckyM said:


> Multiples of the same size blades.... why didn't I think of that?!!  Thanks! Too bad they're not cheap. I'm still with only the #10 blade because I have a hard time buying a blade that is the a 1/3 of the cost of the whole clipper set! I know I'm going to have to break down and buy more blades sooner then later though.


Watch for the bogo sales on petedge.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

BeckyM said:


> I have the Andis Pro-animal ceramic edge clippers and I specifically got the ceramic edge because they weren't supposed to get hot fast. Well, I can only get 2 of Polly's feet done before they're too hot for comfort! I know I'm not super fast at feet yet but it doesn't take me more then 10 minutes to do 2 feet.
> I'm using the Andis Cool Care plus and cleaning and oiling them properly.
> How do you groomers keep your blades from getting so hot so fast?


Hi
Muliple clippers, multiple blades...
Do NOT use cool spray, that is what my blade man says...it gums up the blades over time
Keep a ceramic tile or piece of granite near your groom station. When blade gets hot, remove and lay flat side on the cool. You may also use a frozen ice pack the same way. (would want a dedicated cool pack and not use it near food...) I have an ac vent near my table and blades will go on that in a pinch (summer only, of course) ...being careful not to drop in the slots...
Are you keeping the blades oiled during use? Remember they need lubrication at 4 points of blade. 
Be careful of hot blades on a dog, especially delicate areas and toes. 
running a hot shaver is not good for the machine.
This is all information that I use on my equipment. I'm not a professional but I've been grooming for 25+ years. A lot of this information we got from the blade man...and he knows everything


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

PoodleFoster said:


> Hi
> Muliple clippers, multiple blades...
> Do NOT use cool spray, that is what my blade man says...it gums up the blades over time
> Keep a ceramic tile or piece of granite near your groom station. When blade gets hot, remove and lay flat side on the cool. You may also use a frozen ice pack the same way. (would want a dedicated cool pack and not use it near food...) I have an ac vent near my table and blades will go on that in a pinch (summer only, of course) ...being careful not to drop in the slots...
> ...


Awesome info, PoodleFoster! Thank you so much! I'll stop using the cooling spray. It really doesn't work to cool the blades and I don't want to take the chance of gumming them up. Great idea about the ice pack! I hadn't thought of that. I'll use that trick (along with just taking breaks) until I can get more blades.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

PoodleFoster said:


> Hi
> Muliple clippers, multiple blades...
> *Do NOT use cool spray, that is what my blade man says...it gums up the blades over time*
> Keep a ceramic tile or piece of granite near your groom station. When blade gets hot, remove and lay flat side on the cool. You may also use a frozen ice pack the same way. (would want a dedicated cool pack and not use it near food...) I have an ac vent near my table and blades will go on that in a pinch (summer only, of course) ...being careful not to drop in the slots...
> ...


I didn't know that. Thanks for the info

Rick


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

You said you're using Andis, which is a good brand, but I'm not sure I caught the name of the clippers. Groomers love Andis Bravura. Anyway I do 2 standard poodles with one set of clippers and they don't get hot (I test on the inside of my wrist). But the way I feel is, we have standard poodles. That's 15 years of grooming. Get the best clippers you can afford! Save up. It will make it SO much easier over the long term.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Indiana said:


> You said you're using Andis, which is a good brand, but I'm not sure I caught the name of the clippers. Groomers love Andis Bravura. Anyway I do 2 standard poodles with one set of clippers and they don't get hot (I test on the inside of my wrist). But the way I feel is, we have standard poodles. That's 15 years of grooming. Get the best clippers you can afford! Save up. It will make it SO much easier over the long term.


Andis do not make bravura. Wahl does. But if your going with cordless you must get the newer Wahl berretto...oh my goodness we are shaving 20 minutes off of our finishes just because the spm ( strokes per minute of cutting blade going back forth equals smoother finish) are 600! The cordless do not heat up due to ridges in blades. You must remove hair and oil ( use can air) and wash blades. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

ItzaClip said:


> Andis do not make bravura. Wahl does. But if your going with cordless you must get the newer Wahl berretto...oh my goodness we are shaving 20 minutes off of our finishes just because the spm ( strokes per minute of cutting blade going back forth equals smoother finish) are 600! The cordless do not heat up due to ridges in blades. You must remove hair and oil ( use can air) and wash blades.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oops! You are completely right, Wahl does make Bravura! Now I want the Berrertto


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I use Andis clipper and blades and have doubles of each blade. I too have heard that the spray isn't best to use (and also heard it doesn't make a difference, depends who you talk to)...but in a work setting it don't have much choice because I am in a fast pace setting and don't have 10 minutes to let the blade cool off on the tile. And I get my blades sharpened/cleaned regularly it doesn't seem to be an issue.

When the blade gets hot I take it off and set it on a towel and spray a short spray on the flat part of the blade (not into it) and let it sit while I use the other one and so on. But before I use the blade, I oil it and use my compressed air can to blow off any left over spray and hair that is stuck in it...works great for me!

At home though, I groom in my cement basement and I just put the blades flat side down on the floor and they cool down rather quickly because my basement is an ice box lol.

My first choice is to use my cordless (wahl bravura)...it takes a LONG time to get warm, and it has never gotten hot like my corded clippers. I use the 5 in one blade...it comes in a few varieties and I have tried a couple and the black blade is my favorite. The silver gets warm (but never hot in my experience) and the black has not even gotten a tad warm when used. Plus the cordless is handy for all over body clips with the guard combs too. I use it for everything unless the dog needs a 7F of 5F all over.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Another big fan of the Wahl Bravura here! Chagall is _very_ sensitive to hot blades and I never have a problem using the Bravura on him. I do have extra blades to swap out and will place one to cool on a tile that I keep in the freezer for that purpose. Just because I am uber careful to prevent him from getting any irritations on his face or feet especially. As a pup when he came back from the groomer he used to scratch at his face and fuss with his paws to the point of making them bleed. It's one of the things that motivated me to home groom. I've heard 'yes' and 'no' about using the blade coolant. But I can get by without it, no problem. (My can of it is collecting dust next the grooming table.) The best thing I've found to prevent/soothe razor irritation/burn is Coat Handler's Skin Works. I put it on his sensitive areas after grooming for added insurance. His skin has gotten less sensitive with age, which is so odd since my own has done the opposite!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you all for sharing your tips and your favorite clipper brands. I'm going to write it all down so I can start saving up for some really nice clippers one day. I have the Andis "Pro-Animal" with a #10 ceramic edge blade. It's working well for me and luckily was only $70 on Amazon. I know I'll eventually want something more heavy duty or something that runs cooler. 

Luckily Polly doesn't seem at all sensitive to the clippers and she's never had clipper "burn". I've never gone shorter then a #10 though. Because my blades get hot after 10 minutes, I tend to do really short grooming sessions throughout the day. I still groom on a towel on the living room floor.  I know I need to get a table and get her used to that but so far it's comfortable for both of us and I love doing her feet with her on her back/feet in the air. I'll have to relearn how to do her feet when she's standing up on a table.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> Andis do not make bravura. Wahl does. But if your going with cordless you must get the newer Wahl berretto...oh my goodness we are shaving 20 minutes off of our finishes just because the spm ( strokes per minute of cutting blade going back forth equals smoother finish) are 600! The cordless do not heat up due to ridges in blades. You must remove hair and oil ( use can air) and wash blades.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not seeing the Berretto on the USA site, just the Netherlands' English and UK sites. Not available in the US?. I've been using Oster for years but it looks like Oster isn't the clipper of choice so I wouldn't mind switching to something better. Just not sure what that would be: Andis or Wahl.

Rick


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Clipper Blades*

The only way clipper blades can get hot are:

1. If they are not lubricated.
2. If they are not sharp or correctly sharpened.
3. If the coat is damp or full of dust.
4. If they are used for more than about 30 min continuously.
5. If they are cheap Asian blades that are not only not sharp but are not correctly ground or set.

I sharpen blades and some new blades are not too sharp when supplied.
Clipper blades are somewhat self sharpening and will not need a lot of attention if used on clean, dry fur. In normal use they will become a little
too hot after 45min to 1 Hr. Sharpening clipper blades and hair dressing
scissors is skilled work, requiring good precision tools. The steel used in
quality blades is very hard and resilient. I hesitate to recommend one blade
over another and some groomers have their own preferences. Speak to a professional groomer and buy the best. They will last a lifetime at home and about 10 years in professional use provided they are kept clean, dry, oiled
and professionally sharpened.
Best Regards. Eric.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Very useful info here. Thanks! I did not know that about the cooling spray....but I do have problems also with the blades getting hot, and it is way before 30 minutes. 

I just noticed that only one of my blades says ceramic edge, the others say ultra edge. Maybe it's the same thing. They are Andis blades, but I do not know where they are made. I will try to attach a pic.

Well, the pic didn't come out great- sorry:-(


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Also heat will be caused by running a more powerful clipper on high speed. So getting a two speed like the Andis AGC super 2 speed will help. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

